# International 404 V8?



## PhilJohnson (Dec 24, 2006)

Anyone have any experience with them? What sort of fuel mileage can I expect?


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

The IHC gas engines were heavy duty, but not known for great fuel economy. I have no idea about a 404. Suggest if nobody replies, you try one of the several IHC truck forums.

Ok, google is our friend. 



> We had some 1980 and 1982 S-series IHC/Carpernter buses that came with the MV446/Allison MT643 power package. In route service they got about 4 MPG and on highway they got about 5 MPG.
> 
> They had a lot more power than the 345/392's we had in several Loadstar/Carpenter and Loadstar/Thomas buses and didn't use appreciably more fuel. *In fact, in one 1979 S-series IHC/Carpernter with the MV404/5-speed we always got 6-7 MPG on the highway.* Granted, top speed was only 62 MPH but it could maintain that speed on the Interstate. On the flat it would easily outrun the DT466 powered buses but the DT466's always caught up once you got to a hill.
> 
> The only way we were able to acheive those sorts of fuel mileage results was really keeping up on the PM. Regardless of the miles, as soon as the MPG started to fall off you needed to change the spark plugs.


Little excerpt from a post here: http://www.binderplanet.com/forums/showthread.php?t=69198 You didnt mention what you had the 404 installed in or the transmission.


----------



## PhilJohnson (Dec 24, 2006)

It is installed in an S-1600 with a 20 foot van box. There is a 5 speed backing up the 404. I'd be happy with 8 mpg but that might be asking for too much. It is by far the cheapest large under CDL truck I have found with a van box. All the trucks in my low price range are gas jobs. I'd have to double what I want to pay to get a diesel and that would be with no box and probably tires that are shot. I am hoping the cheaper fuel and parts cost of a gasser will make up some of the mileage difference.


----------



## Sawmill Jim (Dec 5, 2008)

Phill i got an old IH got a 549 in it about 5mpg that thing will pull anything .

At present i am running a Volvo Fe6 has a Volvo 6 cyl diesel with turbo it was a van truck about 10 or more mpg . If it misses one lick i'll run it across the scales . So far it is the best truck i have ever had . :cowboy:


----------



## PhilJohnson (Dec 24, 2006)

Sawmill Jim said:


> Phill i got an old IH got a 549 in it about 5mpg that thing will pull anything .
> 
> At present i am running a Volvo Fe6 has a Volvo 6 cyl diesel with turbo it was a van truck about 10 or more mpg . If it misses one lick i'll run it across the scales . So far it is the best truck i have ever had . :cowboy:


A 549! That thing has to be ancient. After talking with the boss he decided not to give up the route and instead he wants to buy the truck I was looking at. I am going to look at it tomorrow


----------



## Sawmill Jim (Dec 5, 2008)

Yep it was a fire truck got about 20,000 miles on it heavy duty everything about a 1960 model :cowboy:

That an't old i remember when they came out :teehee:


----------

